# What's Your Least Favorite Duck?



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have three, in this order: (least favorite to shoot)
Common Goldeneyes
Ruddy Ducks
Shovelers


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I'll have all of those birds on the wall one day for the collection. I think every duck is cool looking but I figure you mean as far as least favorite for shooting. I dislike all divers, not much fun shooting birds on the deck where you can see your shot on the water, and diver hunting is easier. Not easier when it comes to gear and money but you know what I mean by easier compared to trying to kill puddlers consistently ALL season long. That'll get the diver guys goin! :grin:


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

It's hard to pick a least favorite because they're all neat in their own different ways. I guess I spend most of my time thinking about my most favorites. If I had to pick one, I'd say shoveler is the one I like the least.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Mallards.

Haha jk, just stirring the pot I like em all.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> Mallards.
> 
> Haha jk, just stirring the pot I like em all.


Mallards and I am serious.

For 20 years while growing up and getting my life financially in order all I shot were mallards and a few green wings. Once I got to where I could afford to go to other places and see and hunt all different kinds of ducks my passion for fowling grew even deeper.

Mallards are fun but limit after limit year after year they get old. Now 7 species in one day or a straight limit of gaddies, cotton tops or other species, is what drives me.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

My least favorite are also divers. They are just a pain to clean because I have a hard time ripping and peeling the skin off. Puddlers are a lot easier.


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Shovelers...


----------



## brettb (Aug 23, 2009)

Diver Ducks = Ruddy's

Puddle Ducks = Shovelers


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

My least favorite ducks are the ones I shoot and hit the water swimmin!! 

The only duck I don't LOVE to shoot, are mergs. But don't get me wrong, I won't pass them up!!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Park duck shoots are the only lame ones I can think of.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

utahbigbull said:


> Park duck shoots are the only lame ones I can think of.


I disagree. Some of the most epic shoots I've ever had have been park duck shoots


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

the ones that land in my pool and I can't shoot.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I only shoot ducks I intend on eating. Smiley's are at the top of the list to watch them fly by.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I can't resist shooting any duck when they land in the decoys. But I cannot stand calling in a flock of common mergansers and shovelors.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I enjoy hunting them all. Any duck I get into the decoys and my dog can retrieve is awesome to me. I hate cleaning divers but I find enjoyment in them all.


----------



## fishspook (Sep 21, 2007)

The only duck I'm passing on is a merganser.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

common merganser for me, hate those things, then ruddy's, then smiley's as lostlouisanian calls them. However a hooded merganser is quite a bird! just waiting on mine to come back from the taxi!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I hate cleaning some of the divers. there the only ones I hate shooting.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Seaguls.

Those dang birds drive me NUTS. They come from out of the corner of your eye and you think that you are getting a bird coming into your spread and then you realize its a darned seagul.

Oh they make me mad on slow days. :x


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Bax* said:


> Seaguls.
> 
> Those dang birds drive me NUTS. They come from out of the corner of your eye and you think that you are getting a bird coming into your spread and then you realize its a darned seagul.
> 
> Oh they make me mad on slow days. :x


Haha same here but usually its crows or shorebirds.
Last season I had like 15 shorebirds (or whatever they are) come swooping into my spread. I almost shot


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I hate seagulls because there is always that split-second where you think it might be a snow goose coming in, only to have that hope quickly fade when you realize it is the trash-eater we call a state bird.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

First and foremost are hen Pintails. A nice drake Pintail is the one bird that, for some reason, I can never shoot. On top of a few bad misses that I don't have an excuse for, I've also had a shell misfire while shooting at a really nice drake Pintail that came right into the decoys. I think I'm cursed with the drakes.

I've shot a ton of hen pintails (and a couple young drakes). I don't know why they like me so much more than the drakes, but it's gotten to the point that I won't even shoot them anymore unless I'm very desperate. It's weird.

The only other duck I pass up is the common merganser. I've actually never shot one, but my main duck hunting mentor refused to shoot them. He told me stories of the first time he and his dad brought some home. He said he could scarcely handle cleaning them, let alone eating them. I guess I'm just following his lead on that one.

Ruddy ducks frustrate me too. I think about 90 percent of the ruddies I see fly by me before I even see them, and even if I see them in time to shoot, I rarely hit them. They're a ton of fun to shoot at though.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

I will pass on all them crane footed, scuba diving, fish eating divers.
Puddle ducks for me.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

just say'n...


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Stinky fish eaters!!!!!!!! pic taken locally!!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have three, in this order: (least favorite to shoot)
> Common Goldeneyes
> Ruddy Ducks
> Shovelers


least favorite? as in?? _table fare_?

Hollywoods/Shovelers, NO question!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

crane footed?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

stuckduck, how did you get her to stay put while you put your name on/in the ice?


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

the ones i missed


----------



## Redman82 (Apr 12, 2012)

I hate not being able to shoot any ducks because the season is 6 months away.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Definitely the lawn dart...usually the only one I will pass on


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Redman82 said:


> I hate not being able to shoot any ducks because the season is 6 months away.


Hell man, thats just around the corner! 8) ;-)


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Donald I can not understand a word that bird is saying. I also would have to say Shovelers


----------



## Wigeon (Jun 19, 2013)

Shovelers don't get the respect they deserve around here. They are probably one of the nicest looking drakes there are. I didn't hear any complaints about a Ruddy duck, etc as far as table fare goes...


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

It's funny... I have the opportunity to hunt public and private land all over the state each year. And never, do I see birds go within range of other hunters and watch them fly away because they decided to pass on them. (If I do watch people pass on ducks, usually they are letting a bigger flock work). They blast every bird in or out of range!! The UWN is full of the most ethical people this state has! I wonder where all the unethical SOBs are hangin out at? Cuz from the sounds of it, it's not here!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Wigeon said:


> Shovelers don't get the respect they deserve around here. They are probably one of the nicest looking drakes there are. I didn't hear any complaints about a Ruddy duck, etc as far as table fare goes...


 There's not enough meat on a Ruddy duck to make a turd! ;-)


----------

